#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Υπολογιζόμενη αντοχή προβόλου σε τοποθέτηση ζαρντινιέρας στο άκρο του

## skanavis

Στην άκρη προβόλου  πλάτους 2,00μέτρων και μήκους 10,00μ θέλω να τοποθετήσω Ζαρντινιέρα.
Η ζαρντινιέρα θα έχει μήκος 10,00μ και πλάτος 0,40μ.Το βάρος της έχω υπολογίσει ότι θα είναι 170Kgr/τμ.Για να υπολογίσω αν ο πρόβολος αντέχει το συγκεκριμένο φορτίο θα πάρω το μέγιστο των Α= g+q, B=1.35g+1.50q και Γ=g+0,5E. Επειδή η κατασκευή είναι του 2008 Θα έχω για τα φορτία του προβόλου  Α=2ΚΝ/τμ+5ΚΝ/τμ=7ΚΝ/τμ , Β=1,35*2ΚΝ/τμ+1.50*5ΚΝ/τμ=10.2ΚΝ/τμ και Γ=2ΚΝ/τμ+0.5*Ε=?
Το Ε εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες τι τιμή θα μπορούσα να του δώσω χονδρικά?
Η κατασκευή βρίσκεται στην Πάτρα και στον Γ΄όροφο Πενταόροφης οικοδομής .
Ειναι σωστός ο συλογισμός μου? Επίσης στον πρόβολο έχει υπολογιστεί και γραμμικο φορτίο μονίμου βάρους 2ΚΝ/μ στο άκρο του .Πώς θα υπολογιστεί αυτό το φορτιο στην συνολική αντοχή του προβόλου? Ειναι σωστό να μετατρέψω το γραμμικό φορτίο των  2ΚΝ/μ σε φορτίο ανά τμ και να το προσθέσω στο μέγιστο των Α,Β,η Γ .Πως γίνεται αυτή η μετατροπή των 2ΚΝ/τμ .

----------


## Xάρης

Ο έλεγχος οριακής κατάστασης αστοχίας γίνεται με τον συνδυασμό 1,35g+1,50q.
Ο έλεγχος οριακής κατάστασης λειτουργικότητας γίνεται με τον συνδυασμό 1,00g+1,00q & 1,00g+ψ*q
Τους προβόλους του ελέγχουμε και για σεισμό (κατακόρυφη συνιστώσα).

Το γραμμικό φορτίο γιατί να το μετατρέψεις σε επιφανειακό δεν καταλαβαίνω.

Το Ε τι είναι;

Η κατασκευή είναι σύγχρονη (2008).
Τα φορτία, g=2,00kN/m², q=5,00kN/m² και γραμμικό στο ελεύθερο άκρο G=2,00kN/m δηλώνουν ότι δεν υπάρχει στατικό πρόβλημα με τη ζαρντινιέρα των 1,70kN/m.

Σκέψου ότι στα 0,40m που καταλαμβάνει η ζαρντινιέρα αντιστοιχούν 2*0,40=0,80kN/m μόνιμου και 5*0,40=2,00kN/m κινητού φορτίου.
Τι άλλα μόνιμα έχεις σ' αυτά τα 0,40m;
Τι άλλο κινητό μπορεί να έχεις σ' αυτά τα 0,40m;
Έχεις κάποιο άλλο γραμμικό φορτίο στο ελεύθερο άκρο;

----------


## skanavis

Το Ε είναι ο σεισμός (σεισμική δύναμη) . Αρα εγώ ποιο τύπο ειναι σωστό να εφαρμοζω τον τύπο για οριακή κατασταση λειτουργικότητας ή για οριακή κατάσταση αστοχίας . Γιατί όπως φαίνεται ο δυσμενέστερος είναι ο τύπος για οριακή κατάσταση αστοχίας . Επίσης το ψ στον τύπο 1.00g+ψ*q ποια τιμή παίρνει ? για κατοικίες ? Πως θα υπολογίσω την κατακορυφη συνιστώσα του σεισμού? Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα δεν έχω άλλα φορτια .

----------


## Xάρης

Ελέγχεις και σε οριακή κατάσταση αστοχίας (κάμψη, διάτμηση) *ΚΑΙ* σε οριακές καταστάσεις λειτουργικότητας (ρηγμάτωση, βέλη κάμψης).

ΕΚΩΣ-2000, Κεφάλαιο 6: για συνδυασμούς φορτίσεων και συντελεστές ασφαλείας
ΕΑΚ-2000, Κεφάλαιο 2: για συνιστώσες –οριζόντιες και κατακόρυφες– σεισμού
ΕΑΚ-2000, Κεφάλαιο 3, §6: για κατακόρυφη σεισμική διέγερση
ΕΑΚ-2000, Πίνακας 4.1: για το ψ2 του σεισμικού συντελεστή

Πρόγραμμα Excel για τον υπολογισμό προβόλων -> *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

skanavis

----------

